

Pushpin a reverse proxy for the realtime web - bulkan
http://pushpin.org/about/

======
nacs
How does this compare to Nginx's Push stream module [1]?

I've always defaulted to the Push stream module for any WebSocket/EventSource
since I always have nginx installed and curious if Pushpin offers any
benefits.

[1]: [https://github.com/wandenberg/nginx-push-stream-
module](https://github.com/wandenberg/nginx-push-stream-module)

~~~
jkarneges
Pushpin author here. The main difference is that Pushpin's client-facing
protocol is completely defined by the backend server(s) running behind it.

The Nginx Push stream module exposes its own client subscription protocol. For
example, clients connect to Nginx and specify the channel they want to
subscribe to. With Pushpin, channels are specified by the origin server when
responding, so that clients are not privy to channel schema (nor do clients
even realize Pushpin exists).

That said, the Nginx module does offer a good amount of control over
paths/formats, and I know there are some neat tricks you can do like
redirecting a request to the push stream module (I believe Fastmail does this)
to achieve protocol control similar to Pushpin.

